
The first fast radio burst that beats at a steady rhythm - jv22222
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wxexwz/something-in-deep-space-is-sending-signals-to-earth-in-steady-16-day-cycles
======
HenryKissinger
_You 're an interesting species, an interesting mix. You're capable of such
beautiful dreams and such horrible nightmares. You feel so lost, so cut off,
so alone, only you're not. See, in all our searching, the only thing we've
found that makes the emptiness bearable is each other._

~~~
dylan604
Small moves Ellie, small moves

------
BuckRogers
Just to clear the air (or space), aliens are closer to the bottom of the
probability list.

------
based2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulsar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulsar)

------
1024core
It is 500 million light years away. So whoever sent that (assuming it was a
sentient being) is 500 million years old now....

------
phyzome
Another sensationalist headline from Vice.

This is the first known periodic fast radio burst source, and that's cool, but
it's not sending signals "to Earth".

~~~
sk0g
Yeah! Though the title got me to read the article out of interest, so it
worked?

Scientists: due to alignment of unknown/ crazy factors, we can detect evenly
spaced radio waves coming from a nearby galaxy.

Vice: aliens are sending us frequent messages :)

